# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Has anyone used megatreat  ?

## ecsk

I have been thinking about concrete resurfacing in my backyard, but come across this product in renovating magazine http://<a href="http://www.megatreat...hp?page=14</a> 
It looks like similar effect to concrete resurfacing, just wonder what is the benefit, cost and long lasting difference between the two, has any one use megatreat and what is their opinion ?

----------


## Bloss

I haven't used it, but your link is broken see here: Home should be OK - not sure what the longevity would be.

----------

